# Lighting question



## cuzmixslimba (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey gang, newbie here. I've had a 29g tank with fake plants and such for a while now, and I'm looking to go live plants. I have some Laterite and a CO2 injection. 

I have a question about the lighting though. I just have the standard hood and 20W flourescent lamp that came with the tank, but I recently received a 17W flourescent lamp that's the same size. Would using these two lamps together be sufficient lighting?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am no genius when it comes to lighting, but I believe 2 to 3 watts per gallon is recommended. It will also depend on the type plants you put in and the spectrum of the lamp.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its really not enough light to satisfy you but you can grow plants under those conditions.


----------



## cuzmixslimba (Apr 22, 2006)

Simpte said:


> Its really not enough light to satisfy you but you can grow plants under those conditions.


Would you say I can only grow the "very easy" to "easy" category of plants? Would a CO2 injection allow me to grow some harder plants?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

> Would you say I can only grow the "very easy" to "easy" category of plants


Not all easy plants. You can grow low light plants. CO2 wouldn't really help since you would only have ~1.2 watts per gallon. About 2.5wpg and above is what would need CO2.

I have a Coralife Aqualight fixture on my 29g. It has one 65w bulb which gives me ~2.24wpg. I grow medium light plants and some high light plants well. You could use CO2 for that wpg, but its not needed.

Some low light plants are java fern, anubias, some cryptocorynes, java moss, and wisteria (it will grow slow in low light). 

Here is a link to the fixture I have: click


----------



## cuzmixslimba (Apr 22, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Not all easy plants. You can grow low light plants. CO2 wouldn't really help since you would only have ~1.2 watts per gallon. About 2.5wpg and above is what would need CO2.
> 
> I have a Coralife Aqualight fixture on my 29g. It has one 65w bulb which gives me ~2.24wpg. I grow medium light plants and some high light plants well. You could use CO2 for that wpg, but its not needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I'll probably end up getting it eventually. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Co2 ALWAYS helps. Not only is it the building block of plantlife, but its also a means to control algae. a Typical 55/65 watt pc fixture will do the trick and can be purchased at a really affordable price nowadays.


----------

